# bnr32 or hcr32? whats the difference



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

really dumb ass question i know but can someone please explain the difference between these bnr32 and hcr 32?is one is a twin turbo and other single?if so which way round?
cheers guys


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

hcr32 2lt rwd single turbo
hnr32 2lt 4wd single turbo
bnr32 2.6lt 4wd twin turbo


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

cheers buddy now i have seen the light


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

ECR32 - 2.5l non turbo


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

Here's the R32 Prefix codes: (not including the E-.... seen on the blue Vehicle ID plate, which indicates the 53 year exhaust regulation conformity)

The first letter is engine type:
F- CA18i
H- RB20E, RB20DE, or RB20DET
E- RB25DE
B- RB26DETT

The second indicator, Steering/Drive type:
No Letter- Non-HICAS (front two wheel steering)/RWD
C- HICAS (four wheel steering(not in the basic sense))/RWD
N- HICAS/4WD

So you could have 2 letters before the R32 or just one.
Like mine, HR32 (non-HICAS model).


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

Also, for the R33's here's their codes:

First letter, Engine Type:
H- RB20E
E- RB25DE or RB25DET
B- RB26DETT

Second indicator, Steering Type:
No Letter- Non-HICAS (front 2 wheel steering)
C- HICAS

Third indicator, Drivetrain type:
No Letter- RWD
N- 4WD

So, this is why the R33 GTR is BCNR unlike the R32 and R34 GTR's which are just BNR.


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

I guess it helps to explain the engine codes also:

After the RB2X

D- Dual overhead camshafts
E- ECCS (Electronically Concentrated engine Control System)
T- Turbo
TT- Twin Turbo

All of this information is what a true Skyline nutter has to live with going through their head!


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

everyday there is something new,but what the hell its worth it ,i bid on a hcr 32 last night in japan and just waiting the result,please god let me have it i need power again
cheers guys :smokin: how bloody long must i wait


----------



## hariya03 (Mar 14, 2021)

GTES-t said:


> Here's the R32 Prefix codes: (not including the E-.... seen on the blue Vehicle ID plate, which indicates the 53 year exhaust regulation conformity)
> 
> The first letter is engine type:
> F- CA18i
> ...


----------



## hariya03 (Mar 14, 2021)

GTES-t said:


> I guess it helps to explain the engine codes also:
> 
> After the RB2X
> 
> ...


bro please explain all the spec versions vspec mspec vspec nur everything


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

hariya03 said:


> bro please explain all the spec versions vspec mspec vspec nur everything


Probably best to go on GTR-Registry.com and look at their pages to start with. There are basic pages for the non GT-Rs which will have some information ie for R32, try








Nissan Skyline R32 Comparison Chart


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com





There is far more detail on the GT-R models, including lists of everything that's unique to each model, production numbers etc. Try starting here








Nissan Skyline R34 Portal


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com




For the R34s and read through the different pages. There's a lot of content on the website.


----------

